# DFW Aquatic Plant Meetings for 2020



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

We have the following meetings scheduled for 2020: 
(Note - names given are the APC screen names.)

March 28th - Time to be determined. This meeting will be in Dallas and hosted by "The Fred Pit"

May 23rd - Time to be determined. This meeting will be in southwest Fort Worth and hosted by 
"Patrick Dominick"

July - The location, date, and time will be determined. This will possibly be held at Odyssey 
Pets in Dallas and may include the aquascaping and raffle of a 60P aquarium. 
Details will be posted as soon as a date and time can be confirmed.

October- Looking for a host for the October meeting

December This meeting is tentatively scheduled to be held the first week of December in 
southwest Arlington and hosted by "Crownman"

Updates will be provided as details are finalized.

bsboust
Secretary
DFW - Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks, these dates will go in my calendar.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Michael said:


> Thanks, these dates will go in my calendar.


michael are you still needing the par. I forgot to bring it to the last meeting, I still have it. I can meet up, or I'll bring it to the next meet.


----------

